# Jr Gent 1 conversion



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2011)

In an earlier poll I asked if you would buy this if available - this asks how many you would buy if offered.  This is chrome Jr Gent 1 with components for both fountain and rollerball pens.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 18, 2011)

It would not let me pick one of each price.  I could only pick one bubble.  So my $7 vote would be 10 also.  Mostly because I do not make that many FPs yet.  I need to learn more about them before I can offer them to people.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 18, 2011)

Leroy,

Maybe it is too early but I am not understanding very well what you are offering.

Is this just the conversions without a kit and you get 10 of them for $5 or is it $5/each and you have to buy 10?

I am very interested in a conversion for the kits I purchased as some like the Fountain pen option.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2011)

*convertible*

This is asking about a pen kit that is convertible with all the components so it can be made into either a Rollerball or a Fountain Pen. 

There would be extra parts left over whichever you made.  

Of course you could sell the extra parts with the pen selling it as convertible.


----------

